# Finally figured it out!



## koacrazy (Jul 11, 2012)

A couple of weeks ago I asked you guys to help me solve a problem. Im trying to cut perfect diamond shapes from 1/8 inch or thinner veneers and my machines are too powerful and splinter the wood. You guy led me to a veneer saw which only works on 1/64 but takes forever on slightly thicker stock. Plus the diamonds i'm cutting are only 2''x1'' and that saw is not the best for small work. It works beston long strokes cutting big sheets of veneer.

So how did I solve the problem? I made a diamond shape the exact size I want w several spares, out of 1/8 inch sheet metal. I then can use any of my saws to cut a piece slightly bigger than the diamond. Since its bigger, the splintered edges don't matter. I then attach that piece to the metal diamond with double sided tape. It overlaps on all 4 sides by a 1/4 inch or so. Then I simply grind down all 4 sides on my belt sander and the sheet metal acts as a stopper. I just kinda zap it on all 4 sides and the diamonds come out perfectly and fit together to make cube shapes w out gaps….I don't know where to find my original question on the forum as i'm not to high tech savvy but to all who offered advice…..thank you….dave


----------

